

Show HN: Trade Bitcoin for Contemporary Art - brunooo
https://cointemporary.com/

======
psuter
So you can buy next-to-impossible-to-valuate works of art with a next-to-
impossible-to-valuate currency.

It makes sense, when you think about it.

~~~
troels
I can raise you one: www.artmoney.org

------
netsmashers
This is the first site I know that actually uses BTC as an unit of account –
prices are fixed in BTC.

